# agility and conformation



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, poodles can be in full conformation coats and run Agility.  You could walk directly from the conformation ring to the Agility ring if you wanted to (or had to!)

I've seen poodles compete in their show coats before, but usually with their day-to-day bands in, not ring-ready sprayed up. But it is allowed and I hope you take videos to share if you do!

This website for Waypoint Poodles actually shows some dogs running in show coat. Enjoy! Mitsy's Agility - Waypoint Standard Poodles

--Q


----------

